# Laser tag



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

hello everyone, and hope all are doing well. I have a 9 year old who loves laser tag and ice hockey. Are there places I can go and have him play laser tag and how much is it?

Also, are there any league (his age) for Ice hockey? thanks for any help.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

anoush333m said:


> hello everyone, and hope all are doing well. I have a 9 year old who loves laser tag and ice hockey. Are there places I can go and have him play laser tag and how much is it?
> 
> Also, are there any league (his age) for Ice hockey? thanks for any help.


For laser tag there's a place at Dubai Autodrome, next to the indoor karting track. Went as a group so can't help you with prices but they have a website and I remember they seemed helpful.

For ice hockey I think there is a team or teams at Dubai Mall. Probably best to stop by the ice rink there and ask.


----------

